

Ask HN: What do you do with your unsuccessful ventures? - xSwag

I'm sure a lot of us have not-so-successful projects  that are not profitable or aren't used very much by people. I made a website over the summer which got a few hundred users and gets ~200 pageviews per day, however, I have lost interest in the project and feel like I should move on and try some new things. So here is my question: Should I still keep running the website? It currently costs $10 per month for hosting and around ~$100 per year for the domain which is quite a lot (because it is an .rs domain). I don't think it will be profitable or ever take off so should I move on? Perhaps maybe sell the website? It seems that people who use the website really like the concept but I suck at marketing so I'm not really too sure what to do. Alternatively, I have a lot of other ideas that I want to build and see how they go. So, what does HN do with old projects in which you have lost interest?
======
domainkiller
If you can let it run without it taking your time, then let it run. You never
know what could happen in 6 months or a year. I have a few websites that I
completely ignored and just let run, over time some of them slowly but
steadily started generating revenue.

~~~
lukeck
What sort of timeframes did it typically take for these sites to become
profitable? Are there any trends you've noticed or other details you wouldn't
mind sharing?

------
arunprabu
try doing some pivot or else switch to other ideas.

